

Poker program Cepheus is unbeatable, claim scientists - jeremynixon
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jan/08/poker-program-cepheus-unbeatable

======
ignasl
This is laughable. You don't need AI to write program that plays
mathematically perfect poker. Play against opponents and adapt to them is a
whole different ballgame where you don't have gazillion artificial hands to
play against another dumb computer. I am pretty sure Phil Ivey would love to
play against that unbeatable program, if those scientist would put their money
where their mouths are :)

